# The American System Flask...Real?



## skampler (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, I have a deep blue flask that has The American System Embossed on the front, with a picture of a steamboat. I have tried researching it and have found nothing, except one article that had no pictures. It stated "A rare American System/riverboat pint flask in aqua with strong impression sold between estimates at $20,160" Could someone let me know if this is worth what the article states or is it a fake? Thanks!


----------



## skampler (Aug 2, 2007)

Lip


----------



## skampler (Aug 2, 2007)

Base. Blurry picture sorry, but there are bubbles present


----------



## skampler (Aug 2, 2007)

Top


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 2, 2007)

That's fackin fake.  Too smooth, and new looking.  Wrong color.  Accidently finding a $20grand+ bottle is not out of the question, but the only place you're going to find it is down a dark smelly hole.  Sorry[]


----------



## richf (Aug 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to our forum!
 Well, you have a modern bottle, for sure. But, at least the color is nice and it would look great in a sunny window!
 Rich


----------



## skampler (Aug 2, 2007)

I figured it looked to good to be old, guess too good to be true. Thanks anyways guys!


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 2, 2007)

I would't describe it as a 'fake'. It wasnt made to try and fool anyone. It would either be a repro or fantasy bottle. I like the other flask you posted better, it showed more glass making technique.


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 5, 2007)

SKAMPLER...Welcome to the Forum. Sorry ,but the flask was Made in Italy...in amber and green as well...value under $10.
 There's several Italian made flasks  pictured on the RepRo threads under the Clevenger Bros. title...Empire Glass Works, Pikes Peak, Corn For The World...Jenny Lind...and others.


----------

